# Best medium light carpeting plants (non-co2)



## shift

What are the best carpeting plants for a medium light tank? at the moment its non-co2.

I'm back and forth on the idea of a carpet and am looking for suggestions of compatible plants (medium light/non co2).. any suggestions?

I have parts of the bottom that would be shaded from the driftwood.. would it still grow in there or would it only happen under direct lighting?


----------



## crimper

The only carpet plant that probably work is this one:

Echinodorus Tenellus

It could grow up to 4" though.

I have HCs on shaded areas of my 90G tank and they don't well as compared to the HCs exposed to direct sunlight. Growth is really slow on the shaded parts of the tank.

Cheers!


----------



## shift

If I was to add co2 is there any that would still grow reasonably well I. The shaded areas?


----------



## crimper

CO2 adds a whole new dimension on your tank... especially carpet plants. If you are a big carpet plant fan, then CO2 is a must.


----------



## shift

I have been on the fence for a while now in co2. So even with medium light and shaded areas a carpet would still thrive?


----------



## Reckon

I wouldn't say thrive but CO2 gives them a slightly better chance. You are providing in greater abundance a food source, but without light and co2, you are taking away 2 of the 3 nutrients they require. 

That being said some plants still need more light, even with CO2. I know my HC (being both a light and CO2 hog) wasn't too thrilled when my bigger stem plants grew to the top of the tank and shaded out the light.

E. Tenellus is a lower light plant anyways and so might not mind being shaded a little.


----------



## CRS Fan

A very good plant that can provide a carpet look (with trimming) is Staurogyne repens.

JMHO

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shift

Well i'm leaning closer and closer to the idea of picking up a co2 system...... this hobby is dangerous (and pricey)

So i may open up the options to more carpets this weekend.. (i also do have a second T5 fixture if i needed high light but that may be way to over kill)


----------



## shift

New question

Will DHG or UG grow better in Eco complete with higher light and co2


----------



## Youmakemesohappy

I have Marsilea Quadrifolia as a carpeting plant in my planted shrimp tank with no co2/no ferts/medium light.
It's been growing reaaaally slow, but its coming along.


----------



## Reckon

Youmakemesohappy said:


> View attachment 16716
> 
> 
> I have Marsilea Quadrifolia as a carpeting plant in my planted shrimp tank with no co2/no ferts/medium light.
> It's been growing reaaaally slow, but its coming along.


Looks pretty awesome. Closer shot?


----------



## Reckon

shift said:


> New question
> 
> Will DHG or UG grow better in Eco complete with higher light and co2


I'm not sure about UG but I know that DHG wasn't too thrilled in my ECO. I think it prefers a softer substrate to creep through.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy

Here are 3 closeup shots of the Marsilea Quadrifolia. 
I haven't trimmed it since its been planted (3-4 months ago), and I planted quite a bit at first (3 pots).
The growth is quite irregular but I kinda like it, I'm hoping to see it getting denser within a couple months...


----------



## Reckon

Youmakemesohappy said:


> View attachment 16728
> 
> View attachment 16729
> 
> View attachment 16730
> 
> 
> Here are 3 closeup shots of the Marsilea Quadrifolia.
> I haven't trimmed it since its been planted (3-4 months ago), and I planted quite a bit at first (3 pots).
> The growth is quite irregular but I kinda like it, I'm hoping to see it getting denser within a couple months...


Pretty awesome looking, the more mature ones show 4 leaves, the newer ones look like glosso?


----------



## Youmakemesohappy

The emersed form usually shows 4 leaves, while the submersed form is supposed to look like glosso.
Not sure what triggers the growth of the 4 leaves underwater, I thought it was lack of light but it happens randomly everywhere.

Its quite an easy plant to care for in my small experience, probably the ADA soil helps.
I was trying to find a carpet plant with no co2 at the time and if you are patient this one works quite well.
I have some staurogyne sp. as well, and its doing OK but not really spreading...


----------

